# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  فیلدهایی مثل شماره تلفن و یا کد ملی را عددی بگیرم یا رشته ای؟

## sajad_3dmax

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید.
دوستان
نوع داده ای فیلدهایی مثل شماره تلفن و یا کد ملی را عددی بگیریم بهتر است یا رشته ای؟
بنظرم اگه عددی بگیرم مزایاش بیشتره.چون هم حجم کمتری اشغال میکنند و هم براحتی میشه روی اون ها محاسبه انجام داد.
البته فکر میکنم اگه بخواهیم چند شماره تلفن رو ذخیره کنیم همون رشته ای بهتر باشه.
نظر شماها چیه عزیزان من؟

----------


## panahgah

بيشتر اوقات رشته اي مي گيرند

----------


## Ashimoto

سلام دوست عزیز
من تا جایی که دیدم برای این فیلدها بهتره از نوع داده ایه عددی استفاده نکنی, مثلا وقتی تلفن رو int بگذاری و مقدارش 091222 باشه چون برای عدد صفر اول بی ارزش هست حذف میشه و 91222 رو حساب میکنه و موقع نمایشش هم بی صفر میاره, کد ملی هم همینطور, داریم که با مثلا دو تا صفر شروع میشه و حذف میشن ولی از کد ملی انتظار ده رقمی بودن رو داریم...

----------


## linux

قاعده کلی بر این هست تنها وقتی یک فیلد را از نوع عدد می گیریم که احتیاج به عملیات ریاضی بر روی آن فیلد داشته باشید. آیا شما نیاز دارد که شماره تلفن ها را در هم ضرب کنید؟

----------


## Galawij

دوست عزیز در این لینک جواب سوال شما کامل توضیح داده شده است.

----------

